# MAC - Tendertones - May 07



## lara (Apr 25, 2007)

Please place all your Tendertones swatches and product images in this thread. Please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

Please remember that Specktra has a guideline that images are kept 600 pixels wide or less - if your image in any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead or use a thumbnail.

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Tendertones discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 5, 2007)

I found this picture on eBay.

The colors are: Hush Hush, Take A Hint, Softnote, Deep Sign, Pucker, Tenderbaby, Purring


----------



## Chrystia (May 22, 2007)

I found this one as I was wandering online. It doesn't say which shades are which, but I thought I'd share. I found the picture here:
http://teamsugar.com/forum/topic/260034


----------



## charismaticlime (May 24, 2007)

From Product Girl Beauty Blog:
http://www.product-girl.com/2007/05/...endertones.php

http://www.product-girl.com/img/tend...s_products.jpg

Row 1: "Shush!", "Hush, Hush", and "Purring"
Row 2: "Warm Smile",  unsure of the next two
Row 3: unsure of the first, "Softnote" and "Deep Sigh"


From calvin121790 on ebay

Softnote





Tender Baby


----------



## Ernie (May 25, 2007)

Tendertones: left to right:
Warm Smile,Deep Sigh, Pucker,Take A Hint,Purring

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture217.jpg
Tendertones, left to right:
Hush/Hush, Shush, Softnote

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...Picture220.jpg


----------



## shayyadina (May 25, 2007)

Hello:

I've just buy my first tendertone in Take a hint tone. In Spain they are know available. They are very pretty IMO.

Sorry if the photos are too big, but it's the first time I post photos.


----------



## miribre (May 28, 2007)

Warm Smile 

I am NC30, MMM.


----------



## Amber (May 31, 2007)

Hush Hush Tendertone (these were way bigger than I expected!)


----------



## Makeuplovingal (May 31, 2007)

Deep Sigh, Take a Hint, and Pucker


----------



## Robin (Jun 1, 2007)

Purring

In natural light:





















With flash:


----------



## Padmita (Jun 2, 2007)

Tender Baby


----------

